# I let the cable company back in



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Before I get started this is my own fault. I should have known better. 

In Aug of 99 I went to satellite and have not looked back. I once had DSl but after the Northpoint fiasco I could not get it. After abrief return to dialup I went with my cable company for $39.95 a month plus franchise fees.


Due to a recent court case the local fees on my internet service went away. My ever resourceful Cable company devised a brilliant 13 Step plan.

Step One launch an ad campaign saying no increase in Video Services during 2002. 

Step Two price internet servive at $49.95 a month

Step Three offer basic cable for $12.70 BUNDLED with internet for $34.95. Do the math and see the savings. 


Step Four send out emails advertising those savings. also call subs at work and at home.


Step Five Once you have worn down the resistance of a certain Native American chieftain tell him that this price is good for up to three outlets and that if they are prewired from his previous installation it is free.


Step Six admit that there are local fees and taxes of $1.27 on basic cable. Significantly reducing the savings. But hey three TVs with good reception and ANY savings at all seems great.


Step Seven show up 3 hours late. 

Step Eight produce a work order showing that only one TV can receive basic cable.


Step Nine do a poor installation that results in horrible reception and blame it in the TV. Apparently reception is much better without one.


Step Ten look amazed when the customer redoes the connections inside and improves reception.


Step Eleven leave the customer on hold for 45 minutes and then tell him that since he MUST have asked for one outlet becaue the work order said so he cannot hook it up to other TVS.


Step Twelve read him a canned statement about the penalties for stealing cable.

Step 13 a light rainstorm knocks out the cable for 45 minutes.


Now I remember why I got satellite.

That was my day. How was yours?





:hi:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That sounds like a day to go down in infamy. Oh, the humanity.

By the way, when do you fire the cable company (next)?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Heck, I just signed up for Cox Telephone.... :shrug: 

What me worry?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have cox telephone and it works well, because Telephone is lifeline service if there is a problem you are the first to get fixed, they can get sued if you have an emergency and your phone is not working.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Plus it saves me $10 on my Cable modem, and no more Qwest, which is a very good thing. I have a cable modem, cable telephone and satallite. I'll tell you this, if they get HDTV, I will probably leave since its so much easier to have one bill...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I pay my bills automatically so the numbers of bills is irrelevant. I never quite followed why "bundling" is a good thing.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I use bill pay also, but I'd rather send auto pay rather than 3...


----------

